# Externe JARs einbinden!



## Guest (19. Jan 2006)

Hi!

Hab ein größeres Projekt zu bearbeiten, da sind auch externe Jars gefragt. Wenn ich bei Eclipse auf Run gehe, kann ich im Classpath solche einfügen, aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht!?

Wie mache ich das am besten??







[/img]


----------



## Manfred (19. Jan 2006)

ich wars, hier das bild:


----------



## Gast (19. Jan 2006)

mit rechtsklick auf dein projekt im package explorer, dann auf properties,dann java build path, dann libarys und dann add externel jars

mfg


----------



## Manfred (19. Jan 2006)

super, danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2006)

...ein rein IDE-spezifisches Thema!
*verschoben*


----------

